# Greenlee Stud punch.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I need a pair of these babys. Only problem is, I don't know what size i need for the gromet inserts. Is it the 710 model? One of yous commercial guys would know huh?


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

1-3/8"


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I quit using those years ago.Too many variables made them useless,General would want to one side drywall,2X6 studs,back to back studs/stacking top plates.I've seen guys butcher framing with one to run waste and vent only to go back through and put on plumbers tape to support,HACKS.

Now I just use the carbide hole saw in 1-3/8",and a couple others for DWV.Then finish off with the complete standard hole saw kit 1"-6" about ten all together.

The plasma cutter dials everything in perfectly.For instance puting the torch through the hole of the first and cutting the second when there is no room for drill or punch.Also coping for shapes allowing fitting radius or even the frequent no-hub nut stud straddle.Phew,say that three times.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> 1-3/8"


Actually it is 1-11/32", I have one sitting in my truck that hasn't been touched in months.

A VB-12 Varibit does a fine job if you have no stud punch.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Actually it is 1-11/32", I have one sitting in my truck that hasn't been touched in months.
> 
> A VB-12 Varibit does a fine job if you have no stud punch.



Wanna sell it KTS?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats a high dollar bit, how long does it last?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wanna sell it KTS?


I'm not gonna start selling off tools just yet, you never know, I might get a job offer to go back to plumbing.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Thats a high dollar bit, how long does it last?


I still have the first one I bought, I've probably drilled over a hundred holes with it.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I've never used a step drill to drill out the water system on a project.How are they in comparison to a well maintained hole saw.

P.S.
A rookie can ruin a hole saw right out of the box.
Too high of an RPM.
Slow and push cuts faster.Lasts through many jobs.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Actually it is 1-11/32", I have one sitting in my truck that hasn't been touched in months.
> 
> A VB-12 Varibit does a fine job if you have no stud punch.


Thank-you KTS


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I need a pair of these babys. Only problem is, I don't know what size i need for the gromet inserts. Is it the 710 model? One of yous commercial guys would know huh?


 Hey Rockstar
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Greenlee+Stud+Punch+Size


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Hey Rockstar
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Greenlee+Stud+Punch+Size



I know where to find them, just the appropriate size. i will have to ask a couple of dudes I know, that borrow shtuff from me sometimes, if they have a set. Before i commit to buying a pair.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I know where to find them, just the appropriate size. i will have to ask a couple of dudes I know, that borrow shtuff from me sometimes, if they have a set. Before i commit to buying a pair.


 I was just showing off the google thingy. I liked it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Google is stho Awesthome.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Greenlee is not the only company that makes one, Pipetytes and Sioux Chief also offer them.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Greenlee is not the only company that makes one, Pipetytes and Sioux Chief also offer them.


Now that you mention it,I can't remember the name of the company that had theirs cut deeper towards the center of the stud.Center of a 2X6 from what I remember.Might come in handy.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the one made by pipetytes broke and busted up a guys hand real bad, supply house that sold them did replace them for free.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Just bought a pair from ebay. Thank you Rocksteady. I browsed ebay earlier, and over looked that one.


----------

